# How do I prevent diaper leaks out of top of back of disposable?



## lkmiscnet

I use Pampers (up to 15 lbs) for my 4 mo old son.

This morning, I was holding him upright, burping him and he pooped his diaper. It actually defied gravity and leaked out the TOP of his disposable diaper, and needless to say, caused quite some laundry challenges, as it leaked up the back of his outfit, got on my sleeve, a towel, etc. Who knew a little one could create so much laundry!? I am still soaking the stains out, as one wash cycle didn't work.

Am I not putting his disposable on correctly to prevent such leaks? I don't fold down the top of his diaper in the back. Am I supposed to?

Linda


----------



## octobermom

We found that was the life of a disposable you can try going up a size and seeing if that helps or tryinga dffrent brand ones with a fittted waist may help better.. Do you have any intrest in cloth diapers? They virtually eliminated the diaper blow out issues for us.

Deanna


----------



## Italiamom

You don't need to fold down the front or back, but you do have to cinch those suckers down! I thought my MIL was putting them on way too tight until there was a poo-spolsion up my son's back for the first time. You also may just want to try a different brand. Different diapers fit different kids differently!

And don't let anyone tell you that the leak situation would be better with cloth. I love having my son in cloth now, but every diaper leaks occasionally. Basically, part of being a parent is occasionally having a child (and their clothes) covered in poo!


----------



## syd'smom

DD blew out of 4 different brands of sposies in one afternoon when she was about 4mos. That was when I switched to cloth full time - and I can honestly say we've never had a leak out of our motherease dipes and covers (except for user error







) - those ME covers are bomb-proof!


----------



## Chamomile Girl

Ok, my kid is only three months old, but the only poo-splotions I've ever had with cloth (prefolds) were when he was diaper free. Beware the air-triggered butt-cannon!

I've found the thirsties covers insure no poo leaks out the legs. Love those gussets.


----------



## Jennifer Z

We always had to go up a size, even if they aren't in that weight yet, to prevent the explosions. Folding down the top does help some, both with cloth and sposies. Like PPs said, cinching those suckers tight also helps a lot.


----------



## Ola_

If you're trying to remove the stains, make sure not to wash in hot water or put the items in the dryer. Heat will usually set the stains and make removal much harder.

And to take a page from the cloth diaper handbook, you can try putting the wet (washed) stained item out in the sun for a few hours. The sun will often bleach out stains. Just don't try it on dark coloured items as they will get bleached too (don't ask how I figured that out







).


----------



## Bokonon

I feel your pain! There are few worse diaper situations than the one with no exit strategy! You can fold down the back of the diaper, but I've never done that nor remembered to try it. I have found that for my kids, Pampers Swaddlers and then Cruisers worked a million times better at containing the poosplosions than any kind of Huggies. That said, I've finally seen the light and have just started CD'ing - as in, like yesterday - so it remains to be seen if my learning curve can contain the loads! I also recently switched to 7th Generation and Earth's Best for sposies, and so far have not had any leaks whatsoever from those.


----------



## dagny.galt

Two words: Duct Tape

Just kidding.









We had a lovely poosplosion just the other day. I watched in horror as the big yellow wet spot at his back waist spread, and spread, and _spread_, all the while my little ds was making the cutest faces. Ugh. I had a rather large addition to the laundry pile from that particular incident.

The only advice I can give is to second the above suggestions to size up and/or change brands and see what happens. If you're willing, cloth also helps if you've got the right diapers and manage the learning curve.

My best method of avoiding up-the-back explosions has been cloth diapers and _good_ covers, but sometimes the sposies are necessary. I haven't been able to completely eliminate leaks with my narrow-butt-chunky-thighed little guy even with the cloth, btw. They're just much less likely to cause catastrophic laundry incidents. Unless, of course, it's dh putting on the diaper/cover, but that's a whole other story...


----------



## inky leeuhhh

while its true everything leaks from time to time, we hardly ever have explosions with cloth. for the couple weeks she was in sposies after her birth, we had many of them. you do need to find a proper fitting dipe though. one that is too loose around the legs or waist will leak no matter what kind it is!


----------



## Michigan Mama

I have to confess I"m a cloth lover, too, and also have less poosplosions. But you didn't ask about cloth...

We used sposies for a while with ds1 and now occasionally with ds2 if I forget to get the diapers in the laundry on time. And the best prevention I've found is to hold him differently if I know he's pooping! Obviously if he's in the carseat or something, it doesn't work, but if I see him working on something and he's in a sposie, I put a finger or hand across his back where the top of his sposie lies to block the poo from exiting out the top.

I don't know if that makes sense, but it does seem to help.


----------



## lifeguard

I have never had my cloth go up his back. But with disposables. all. the. time! Pampers in particular were bad for us - bad enough that after having several such episodes in a row I gave the whole rest of the package away & bought a different brand.

Try a different brand - it might work better with your particular dc.
Like pp said, go up a size.


----------



## DevaMajka

You could try to find a brand that has elastic/stretchiness in the back. I haven't tested it a lot (he's only pooped in one once), but it seems to me that it would help with the messy poos.
The brand of sposies I have now, Earth's Best, is stretchy in the back.

Oh yeah, and sizing up seems that it would help also- the poo would have to go even further up to get out. hehehe

I used Pampers at night when we were travelling, and every time he pooped in them, it got all over everything. It was a big major production in the middle of the night- a few times. lol. I decided against getting Pampers again.


----------



## Juliacat

You could try putting a cloth diaper cover over the disposable--Dappi nylon pants and Mother-ease air flow covers are both pretty leakproof in back.


----------



## jocelyndale

DS always outgrows diapers by rise before weight, cloth and sposie alike. So go up a size and see how that works for you.

ETA: I use cloth exclusively now, but I've used sposies in the past. And when kiddo was EBF, I had poosplosions in cloth, too. Seriously, if a poo fountain is spurting like a jet, there's only so many places for it to go.


----------



## thefreckledmama

Up the back poo explosions were why my sister switched to Huggies, they have an elasticized waist in the back, might solve your problem.

(I only had explosions up the back in 'sposies, never in cloth-just sayin.







)


----------



## Katie T

For your stained clothes fill your sink w/ straight hot h2o put a scoop of oxyclean or generic I use sun oxygen let sit over night. Works like a charm even gets some dryer dried in stains out! I second the huggies I cd but my sister swears by them.


----------



## Bokonon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefreckledmama* 
Up the back poo explosions were why my sister switched to Huggies, they have an elasticized waist in the back, might solve your problem.

(I only had explosions up the back in 'sposies, never in cloth-just sayin.







)

My DD's poop leaks would happen through the legs with Huggies! She'd be sitting on my lap and all of a sudden my leg would feel warm...


----------



## EdnaMarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Italiamom* 
And don't let anyone tell you that the leak situation would be better with cloth. I love having my son in cloth now, but every diaper leaks occasionally. Basically, part of being a parent is occasionally having a child (and their clothes) covered in poo!

It depends on the baby and her shape, and whether she can find a diaper that works for her. Mine never leaks out of her cloth, but leaks out of disposables every time she's in them. There is no way to tell if the OP's child would not leak out of cloth, but they sure solved the problem for mine.

But of course, that is not the point. The point is, how to prevent poopsplosions in 'sposies? I do think bigger is better provided you have some tension around the thighs, because you can always fasten it tighter around the waist. There's just more room in there.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat* 
You could try putting a cloth diaper cover over the disposable--Dappi nylon pants and Mother-ease air flow covers are both pretty leakproof in back.

That was my thought. Disposables always seem to leak pee an poo with my kids - when we go on vacation I bring a couple diaper covers or pocket diapers to put on them for night-time.


----------



## octobermom

I don't claim cloth is the cure-all for diaper explosions







and I have absoultly nothing agains disposables but yes I did find cloth for THIS overall was a much better protection. Cloth is ussually in two parts diaper then cover often what escapes from the diaper is caught in the cover especially covers with some kinda binding /elastic along the legs (double gussets) front and back.. The cloth diapr it self is often a loopy fabric cloth assorbs and especially that running explosive NB poo stage the fabric of cloth just catches the ick better than most disposables disposables are meant to help "contain mess" and lock away moisture but not necessarly assorb thick poo mess.
Deanna


----------



## Galatea

The constant up the back poosplosions, no matter the size, brand or tightness, were why I switched to cloth when my first was 3 months, and we've never looked back. Sposies don't have real elastic there - just accordion-pleated paper. Cloth will have real elastic there. I never bring extra clothes for the baby b/c we've had maybe 3 leaks in 5 years and 3 kids. And never a poo-splosion.


----------

